# Je cherche recovery.dmg



## radar (1 Août 2008)

Salut,

je cherche à faire fonctionner afp sur mon &#63743;tv 2.1, acheté en 2.0.
Le problème, c'est que j'ai besoin du recovery.dmg, que je dois construire à partir du firmware 1.0 et que je ne trouve nulle part.

Est-ce que quelqu'un aurait une solution pour moi ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## sylko (1 Août 2008)

Jette un oeil ici


----------



## radar (1 Août 2008)

Merci, mais il me manque justement de quoi faire le recovery.dmg. Il faut connaître quelqu'un avec un &#63743;tv livré en 1.* et je n'en connais pas.


----------

